# Looking for expats in San Luis Potosi



## MLyons (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi there, I recently moved from Australia with my husband to San Luis Potosi. Am looking to connect with any fellow women expats for social outings and share experiences and local knowledge.


----------



## Jene1 (Nov 14, 2013)

*San Luis Potosi*

Hi,
Have you settled down in San Luis Potosi. Are you happy with your move? 
We are looking into moving to San Luis Potosi. We have 3 children, so that makes the decision a bit on the harder side. My main concerns are safety, schooling and the language. We are South Africans currently living in the USA.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I lived in San Luis Potosi for 5 years, it's a nice place to live!


----------



## zapfilms (Dec 11, 2012)

I also lived in SLP 5 years and go their often for work. Suggestions for meeting people are at the Spanish class at Centro de Idiomas on Zaragoza (many of the spouses of Z. Industrial imported execs -the majority of whom in SLP are women - do not have work permits, and end up taking alot of classes)... also check out the UASLP Difusion Cultural classes, everything from pre-colombian history to dance at cheap prices with lots of excursion-hungry types. 

Jene you will need private school for your kids, some schools are bilingual Ing-Esp. Safety is similar to USA, depends on where you are in the city and state, anywhere middle class and up is fine. Maybe google Tech Millenia which is a division of Tec de Monterrey to get an idea of upscale private schooling, I suggest that as a start cuz they are big and bilingual and can give you an idea. If its your company moving you down they should have lots of info, if no job - what about visas?


----------

